

Is video effective at increasing the sales conversion rate? - fiddle

I'm trying to figure out ways to increase sales conversions. I'd like some empirical evidence, even if it's just anecdotal, that this works. Ideally somebody has A/B tested this.
======
amirkhella
I can say from experience that it does. As long as you create a valuable,
interesting (i.e. not boring) video, it will not only increase conversion but
it will rank you higher on Google search results. Video headlines are also
very important. Think about them as a free way to A/B test on YouTube without
paying adsense money. Similar videos with different headlines lets you find
out the right words to sell your product.

I don't have the exact numbers to share, but video converted at least 200
sales the past couple of months at Keynotopia.

